# Way to type cues into a script!



## Claire (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi! I'm a student SM (DSM this show) but have always worked in a performing arts competition that meant I taught my crew thier cues and couldn't call them. I'm now DSM for a musical, and was looking for a way off typing cues into my script, which I have in Microsoft word. I've never had to have a calling script before (never had to call before!) so I was looking for a way to keep my script very neat and slick in the hope of making it easier for myself... I discovered this... I'm sure people have done it before, but I've not noticed it in my search.

(I am in the UK, so this method is for Windows users, not sure if the software is the same in the US?)

You will need:
Typed Script
Microsoft Office 2007 (although I believe mac whatever-it-is word can do this too...)

1 - open your script in Word
2 - Click the 'Review' tab at the top of the screen
3 - There is a button called 'track changes' you need to click the tiny arrow next to the word 'changes' (i.e. the bottom half of the button).
4 - Click 'change tracking options'.
5 - Look for the drop down menue that says 'use balloons' and set it to 'always'.
6 - Look for the drop down menue called 'margins' - change this to 'left' or 'right' depending on which side of the script you prefer your cues to be.
7 - Look for the drop down menue called 'Comments'. I change this to black, but when you see what it does, you can change it to suit.

Now highlight a line or word in the script, click 'add comment' and type your standby etc into the box that appears... 

neat right? 




Example, not with real cues or anything but you get the idea!

I used the border tool in the paragraph menue to double border the word I would say my 'GO' on.

Hope this is helpful to someone - or if anyone can see any problems with it, please feel free to let me know - I've found one or two minor ones already

Claire x


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it printable? If its not and you have to call it from a screen that is not only going to mess with your eyes but will also make you have to leave your computer at the theatre throughout the entire run (you are leaving your script at the theatre when you leave... right?)


----------



## Claire (Jan 27, 2010)

Says it's printable.... I'm SO not calling from my laptop, it's unreliable enough as it is!!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2010)

Suggestion (and I'm guessing this is easy): put the "balloons" on the right, rather than left, side of the page.

Neatness is good and all, but revisions with this method would get annoying, having to reprint a page whenever a designer decided to move a cue placement. I think I'd still prefer pencil and a straightedge. Old-fashioned, I know.



Claire said:


> ... Microsoft Office 2007 (although I believe mac whatever-it-is word can do this too...) ...



Microsoft Office:mac 2008.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jan 27, 2010)

I've experimented with this - I'm extremely picky about my calling scripts - but it really was more trouble than it's worth. Derek is right - having to re-print a page every time a cue gets shifted is a complete PITA; I'm reaching the end of a twelve-week run right now and we didn't only shift cues around in tech week, we've moved cues during the season as well. If I'd had to reprint every page with a cue that moved, I'd have used half a tree. Pencil and eraser is a much easier method! Matters are a little more complex for me in that when I do a musical I integrate script and score (either import the score as pictures or sometimes just with scissors and glue) and I don't think you can add comments to pictures. So yeah, despite trying this, I've gone back to my pencil and eraser method!


----------



## Claire (Jan 27, 2010)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Matters are a little more complex for me in that when I do a musical I integrate script and score (either import the score as pictures or sometimes just with scissors and glue) and I don't think you can add comments to pictures.



That's a very good point, didn't think about using it with a score (because although I am doing a musical, I'm not too comfortable calling from a score... I know I *should* but...!)


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have worked with a few SM's that do "soft scripts". For the ones that do, they get pretty good at it and they always have a printer nearby. To each their own. If it works for you, go with it.


----------



## bull (Jan 27, 2010)

I usually have my computer up to take notes on my performance report, and I am now integrating Google Wave to communicate with the ASM's so calling from my computer is not only not an option, it would be extremely hard, computers are just too unreliable for something like calling a show. Crap happens, especially on Windows, it freezes, oh crap, what are my cues, all i can see is page 23 and we are supposed to have already been to page 25 but windows just seems to dissagree. Definitely have a printed script nearby, even if you are going to use mainly a softscript.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 27, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Suggestion (and I'm guessing this is easy): put the "balloons" on the right, rather than left, side of the page.
> 
> Neatness is good and all, but revisions with this method would get annoying, having to reprint a page whenever a designer decided to move a cue placement.* I think I'd still prefer pencil and a straightedge. Old-fashioned, I know.*



Nah man. I'm a freshman in college and I think that's the way to go. Pencil for cues and changes, spiral notebook for notes.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 29, 2010)

Type it in for the initial use if you like the look, then keep whiteout and pen nearby. I have always been a firm believer in what works for you is good. The only problem is using a technic that is unusual to the point that a fill-in can't use it. Everybody gets sick and needs a show off so the ASM needs to be able to use your script.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the idea of using the bubbles. One question: how do you transfer your entire script to a word document? Do you type it manually or is there a better way?


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been known to type up entire scripts - it does mean you know it pretty well by the time you get to the end - but it takes ages. Some scripts you'll find floating around the internet - classics and Shakespeare mostly - but my company bought us OCR software a couple of years ago; scan your printed script into PDF/JPEG/TIFF/GIF format and then feed it through the OCR engine and it turns it into a Word document. It usually needs some reformatting and if the original script is messy then there'll be corrections needing to be done, but 90% of the time it's much quicker than typing it from scratch. It's made easier for me because our photocopier is connected to the network and it also functions as a scanner, so all I have to do is dump the script in the document feeder, select where I want the scans to go and then hit the START button and walk away - much quicker than a flatbed scanner!


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2010)

I did type this one, it was so poorly copied that even OCR wouldn't work, and I was out of the city for a couple of weeks when I got the script anyway. I generally find typing the script is (although annoying to try and get the same format and pagination) a great way to get to know the show; I do not regret it at all for this particular show!



masterelectrician2112 said:


> I love the idea of using the bubbles. One question: how do you transfer your entire script to a word document? Do you type it manually or is there a better way?


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 1, 2010)

I know a couple SM's who use those narrow post-it notes to place cues in the book during rehearsals and tech so that as cues change it is easy to move them. Once the show opens and the cue placement is set then the cues get written into the book and often a straight-edge is used to put lines in for actual placement. Many SMs that I know will have some number of columns down the right hand side of the page, one for each type of cue so LX, Sound, Deck, Rail, etc. and the cues for each always go in the same column for organization.


----------



## Pixie (Feb 5, 2010)

Best way I have found to do a cue script is with "Stage Manager dots". This isn't the technical term, but I've yet to find another use for these things.

This product is "Color Coding Labels". They are small coloured stickers that are only 1/4 inch diameter. Each pack has 768 stickers, made up of 4 diff colours. Quite cheap in cost. Only downside is b/c they are so small.. you may end up covered in them if you aren't careful! I always tend to find one or two weeks after the show closes. 

It really helps me to colour code my prompt script. I'll do a straight edge from the section in the script to the margin then put a sticker and pencil in the info. They are easy to move, doesn't tear the paper.


---- Red Dot- Warning LQ3
---- Green Dot- LQ3 GO

---- Blue Dot- Warning SQ A
---- Yellow Dot- SQ A GO

I tried to type up method. Things that bugged me was the complexity of colour coding. You can format the bubbles colours, but it is rather time consuming (Switching the user for each section) 
Also, if you got the script online instead of typing, many do not have the producers rights to do this, and often have many errors. I agree printing each page each time would be a hassle also.

Hope that helps!


----------

